# Atlanta 1st Rounders from Joe deal...



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

What's the deal with these first rounders that we get from the Hawks? Like if they tank do we get like a HIGH pick? I'm kinda planning for the future...and the college basketball season starting up has made my mind jog and see if we could get a Dee Brown (Nash's predecessor, and 2 until Nash leaves) or JJ Redick (better shooter than Joe and IMO would make the Suns a bigger threat when Amare got back, because JJ would allow Amare to see single coverage, just imagine). Just food for thought, I've been thinking about this for a few weeks. What do you guys think about those guys or others?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They're lottery protected for a couple of yrs. Not too sure how long. So, you'd have to scout players in HS for our team though lol.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

The lottery protection decreases in 2007, and in 2008, it's no longer lottery protected. I believe I'm right, but if I'm wrong, then someone correct me.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Doubt you guys will get the pick this year unless Hawks somehow go on a HUGE win streak. 

Anyways, this years draft seems fairly weak,but there will be some steals.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

qrich1fan said:


> Doubt you guys will get the pick this year unless Hawks somehow go on a HUGE win streak.
> 
> Anyways, this years draft seems fairly weak,but there will be some steals.


Don't lottery teams have to suck?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

The Matrix Effect said:


> Don't lottery teams have to suck?


 No? Minnesota was in the lottery last year with 44 wins. If you suck then you'll be in the lottery, but just because you're in the lottery doesn't mean you suck.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

The Matrix Effect said:


> Don't lottery teams have to suck?


 best picks yeah, but what I was saying is IF Phoenix was to get the Hawks pick this year, Hawks would need to win somehow so it wouldn't be a lotto pick and the Suns would have rights to it


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

I believe that one of the picks that the suns got from Atlanta is The Lakers Pick which Atlanta got from Boston with Gary Payton at the end of the season last year. I think that pick is top 13 protected this year with no protection next year. So if the lakers make the playoffs their pick comes to us. 

The other pick is Atlanta's and has various protections for the next 4 years, we will probably not see that one for another 2-3 years depending on how well Atlanta performs.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

If memory serves me correctly:

Both are lottery protected this year.

One is lottery protected next year, the other is top 5 protected.

The following year they are both open.

Somehting along those lines.


----------



## The Matrix Effect (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, the protection deal I didn't quite and still don't quite get...


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

Ok the deal is We got two picks.
1. Is Atlanta's pick which is lottery protected in 2006 and Top 3 Protected in 2007 and in 2008 its not protected at all.
2. Is Boston or the Lakers pick which recieve the better of i think. The Boston/Lakers pick which we get im a bit hazey on i cant remember if its protected or not.


----------

